# General > Sport >  Wick  District Pool League - Second Division Title Win

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick  District Pool League - Second Division Title Win*


The Queen's Hotel pool team clinched Wick  District Pool League's second division title on Monday night, thanks to an impressive 9-2 win over Bayview 2.   Andrew Coghill played well in the opening stages of the match as Queens went 2-1 ahead.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

